# Storm victims help?



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hope everyone is safe in Alabama and surrounding areas where these latest storms went thru.
If there is anything that any member on here or folks you may know might need please post up. I know power and phone service is an issue so please pass this on.
I will do what I can....Phillip


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im all the way in miami florida but if i was able to go up there with the brute and pull things i would.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Same here in MS let me know if yall need anything and ill do what I can.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to keep this on top if yall dont mind(bump)
Does anyone need any clothing/food/water??
If you want PM me....Phillip


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have got a good bit of shirts and things that will fit teenage kids/smaller adults if anybody needs anything


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Same here I can come up with some clothes, food, water, and can help clean up or fix things if it's within decent traveling distance.. The guy that runs our club (George) lives in Decatur, I have tried to call several times but no answer, work and cell, let's all pray that they are ok. He just had a new little girl too.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah no doubt! I've got a bunch of girls baby clothes if he happens to need it.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Most of that stuff the red cross will supply if anyone really wants to help send cash donations to the red cross , been though a flood myself and also the tornado that hit enterprise , al the flood I lost everything and they helped a bunch , was lucky with the tornado it missed me but was involed in the massive clean up at the high school and the rest of the city .


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Wolf...yes,the Red Cross is always there when needed.
Hopefully everyone is doing ok in those areas hit.I only pray for those that have lost anyone in those storms.Please let me know if there is anything needed...I will do what I can.I am working on a clothing/food donation at work to send to anyone in need.If not I will be dropping it to the local Red Cross.
Phillip:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Right now they are saying people are good with water... There is SO much of it here at the moment. I know a lot of places here are accepting clothing, and canned goods. Those seem to be the 2 things most places are looking for to give to people. Also, I've seen some mention they were looking for plastic containers to pack stuff in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

from the news website:

Needs: Cash donations by credit card at www.uwwa.org (100 percent stays local). Nonperishable food items, tarps (blue or black); clothing (especially underwear, socks, and new or gently worn tennis shoes); ladies’ hygiene products (to be distributed by the Red Cross); newborn and baby items including diapers, formula, diaper cream, and baby powder and wipes; clothes hangers; school supplies; sunscreen; wipes; soap; towels; washcloths; hand sanitizer; flashlights; deodorant and detergent. 

Drop off non-monetary donations at United Way of West Alabama (2720 6th Street/Tuscaloosa); Temporary Emergency Services (1705 15th Street); Boy Scouts Black Warrior Council (2700 Jack Warner Pkwy.); Leland Shopping Center (2601 University Blvd.); T-Town PAWS, Metro and the Humane Society need pet supplies which can be dropped off at United Way of West Alabama.


----------

